# Bulk honey in WI?



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

Is anyone selling alot of honey in or around northern WI ? We seem to go thru alot of it, since it's the only sweetner I use. I would like to buy several gallons so I don't have to keep running to the store, especially thru the winter.

Moderator, feel free to move this if it is an innapropriate request.

Thanks!
Ricki


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to this site.
http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html

Search the list for the area cloest to you and use that contact number to find a supplier per your request.

 Al


----------



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

Great, thank you!!!

Ricki


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

And if that doesn't pan out, drop me a pm


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

and if neither of THOSE pan out, drop ME a PM! ;-)

(we're near Wausau)


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I hereby bow out in favor of Red Devil


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

The Honey Kohn's in Withee, WI might be another good place to check with. Unless Red Devil is the Honey Kohn's?


----------



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I actually do go to Withee every couple of months to the menonite store there, but I didn't know about a honey place!

Red Devil ~ Your PM box is full, wanna e-mail me at [email protected] ? 

Thanks again everyone, ya'll are great!
Ricki


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Argent Farms said:


> The Honey Kohn's in Withee, WI might be another good place to check with. Unless Red Devil is the Honey Kohn's?



Curious as to where you are located--------(I'm about 12 miles from Withee.)


----------



## Simpler1773 (Aug 9, 2005)

Tallpines,

I'm up near Ashland  It's a couple hour trip to go to Withee but I stock up pretty good when I am there and also stop at Suttners to make myself sick on cheese curds...lol.

I think we spoke before about the produce auction. I still haven't made it to that but my neighbors went downt there a couple of weeks ago and brought me back enough tomatos to make and can 7 pints of pizza sauce for $5 :dance: 

Chat later!
Ricki


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Look up Stanley Drying in Stanley Wisc. they have thousands of drums , And you might get some M T drums there. By the way M T drums still have a gallon or two in them.Also they trash tons every week. They dry the honey like sugar .They also have 50# bags that can't be sold.. try them, I used to haul dried honey out of there.


----------

